# Murphy pictures



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

here are some pictures of Murphy. He has gotten so big! 

here's a before he was groomed picture...









after the groomer...he LOVES being outside!









basking in the sun by the patio window.









just a sweet Murph pic!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how much grooming does he need, he is very much more cocker that poodle. what generation is he. is it just his ears taile and a bit of feathering off his legs that he needs cliped.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

in the first picture you can't really see but he was pretty shaggy. He does look more cocker than poodle. He has been shedding more too, but he's our lil' boy (according to Madalyn) and we LOVE him!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

he is a wee cutie, he has one of those faces that you can tell is going to keep the puppy look(or the butter wouldnt melt, it wasnt me look lol) he is a stunning boy.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He's adorable! Such a handsome face and expression.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

So adorable!!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Great pictures! He looks sad in the first picture.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww, he is so cute !


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> Great pictures! He looks sad in the first picture.


Yeah I noticed that too. I think he just turned his head when I called him. After the pic he came right over by me and sat on my lap! We all just LOVE him!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

murphysmom said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. I think he just turned his head when I called him. After the pic he came right over by me and sat on my lap! We all just LOVE him!


I love that sad look! Definitely one of the cuter looks in my opinion.


----------

